# Koch Quest



## Flipmode (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Ich wollt wissen ob es wichtig ist die erste Kochquest zu machen wo man den Spinnenkebap mit 2wille und 2ausdauer bekommt. Ob es wichtig ist das man die darauf folgenden quest zu bekommen


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2008)

Quests wo Du Rezepte bekommst haben mit der eigentlichen Kochquest später nichts zu tun.


----------



## Pomela (11. Mai 2008)

Wichtig ist nur die Kochquest, die du brauchst, um von Skill 225 ab weiter machen zu können...


----------



## Orgrimas (10. Juni 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich wollt wissen ob es wichtig ist die erste Kochquest zu machen wo man den Spinnenkebap mit 2wille und 2ausdauer bekommt. Ob es wichtig ist das man die darauf folgenden quest zu bekommen



die q solltest du trotzdem machen, weil du auf teldrassil eh viele spinnen platt machst und durch das rezept sehr gut deinen kochskill hochschrauben kannst!


----------



## youngceaser (30. August 2008)

Orgrimas schrieb:


> die q solltest du trotzdem machen, weil du auf teldrassil eh viele spinnen platt machst und durch das rezept sehr gut deinen kochskill hochschrauben kannst!


 also ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das er die tiefnebahn quest macht und in teldrassiel questet oder das er von teldrassiel den loot noch aht


----------

